# Why is SFW a worthless Piece of Shit?



## Saney (May 13, 2015)

Is he ugly and steal pictures from models?

Was he a foster child?

Maybe daddy didn't hug him very much?

Does he get bunk gear and knowingly sell that bunk ass shit to one of his long time friends?

Does he rip off ppl when they send him stuff?

Is he a two faced piece of fucking shit?

Does he terrorize white women with fat asses because he can only get dirty spics in florida?



If i could sum up SFW in just a couple words, i'd prolly say he's a Fucking Nigger.


----------



## SFW (May 13, 2015)

What is all this about? you off your meds or just you just want my attn?


----------



## heckler7 (May 13, 2015)

ill check back next week to see if anyone else posts


----------



## jas101 (May 13, 2015)

Hi Heckler!


----------



## SFW (May 13, 2015)

Whats funny is, the Lonely, ugly bitch got butt hurt because i no longer speak to her. so she thought she could turn people against me.

farva she talked about you in PM to me. i know about you [xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx]

Shes a blabber mouth and a fucking lonely cunt.

I dont give a fuck if shes a mod. shes a pos in my book.

Saney knows i dont scam anyone. Hes just a jerkoff that loves to push buttons. so am i.

Years ago, im talking 2-3 years ago...Jintani sent me a bunk cycle. It was bunk but i didnt know until i ran the oils for a few weeks. I had sent someone the orals and they were bunk too. wasnt my fault. i tried to make it right but the guy didnt wanna hear it and just said forget it.

So she wants to turn peeps against me because 

1) i returned her fucking skanky panties. 

2) i no longer speak to her. 

3) i called her an ugly fucking beast. 


Watch what you tell her. shes a big mouth. and will busy body all of your business.



If i scammed you, PLEASE say so here. I scammed no one. Years ago, i unknowingly sent bunk orals to a member. And then tried to make it right but he blocked me. 

And saney...He knows wtf is up now. I didnt flip out when he unknowingly sent me bunk letro and i ended up with gyno. mistakes happen.

And what over 30 fcking dollars from 2 years ago because my Pay pal got frozen???? Gimme a fucking break.

 Not to mention i had got him sponsored and had the sponsor send him a shit load of Cutaxyl cut blends. I tried to hook people up when i could.

Shit happens. But when you feed the lies to people and use your pussy to persuade, then yeah, you may fool a few people. and thats what she did.

She sent me ancils. ok. And i sent her a package of goodies. We traded and All was fine. Then, while waiting for my Z gears to come, i mentioned that i hoped Z comes through soon, because im running out of test. she IMMEDIATELY jumped at it and said ill send u test. i told her i will send you what you want. She said she gets a stipend and dont worry.

She INSISTED that i dont send anything. I have the email proof. So that was that. We stopped speaking not because i owed her anything. i owed her NOTHING. but shes a fucking lonely bitch that wins people over with her disgusting nudes. 

What a perfect gig for a disgusting, unattractive woman. 39839 to 1 ratio male to female. all the guys are on gear. of course she loves it here and on ASF.

She gets all the attn that her hubby doesnt give her at home. 

So yeah. Anyone interested in what she had to say about them, pm me. She told me all your dirt and dirty laundry. Mods too. If youre curious, just send me a pm.


P.s. saney still loves me and im glad he brought this to light. it shows what a vindictive cunt she is.


----------



## SFW (May 13, 2015)

Let me just say this before i get banned.

Shes a security risk. i gotta clean house and lay low now. take it easy fellas.


----------



## SheriV (May 13, 2015)

you mad bro?


when asked specifically if you owed me anything by someone in private, I said you didn't owe me a fucking thing

and yeah..I think you're a piece of shit because of how you treat people. You're really not doing anything here to prove me wrong.
and I insisted I send you test? lol...yeah..I offered..then you asked if I was still cool with sending it after you were an arrogant prick..again
I said sure and did insist you send me nothing in return because frankly, you have nothing I want


spin it however you want but I really just want people to know what a hateful nasty shitbag you are

someone only has to look at my visitor messages and then this thread to see what you're about man


----------



## SheriV (May 13, 2015)

oh, and I took the liberty to edit out farvas info off the PUBLIC forum ....because you know, you're so trusthworthy


----------



## SFW (May 13, 2015)

Its ok, i PMd farva. and You can edit what you like.

Cats out of the bag. you are a security risk.

Like i said, Capt, or any other mods, if you would like to know anything more, PM me or w.e

You tried to turn people against me because i no longer wanted anything to do with you. plain and simple.

Jimmy, you too. Theres a LOT of shit that needs to be aired out.


----------



## Saney (May 13, 2015)

I never said i loved anyone... just for the record.. at least not yet..

and wow! shit hit the fan!


----------



## SheriV (May 13, 2015)

SFW said:


> Its ok, i PMd farva. and You can edit what you like.
> 
> Cats out of the bag. you are a security risk.
> 
> ...



..you're nuts..thank you for proving my point

I don't actually know anything about thecaptn so enjoy that...
I apologized to farva for telling you his business
and you think thats why I'm angry with you? not your nasty fucking hateful messages? not your total disregard for other people?
you're paranoid and delusional? clean house? do whatever you want you fucking nut.


----------



## SFW (May 13, 2015)

Ok. Well i didnt scam you and you know it. And yeah you did tell me personal shit about cap. And others. But u know what, ill let it go if you admit i didnt scam you. You know god damn well i didnt. And im not delusional. You know wayyy too much and talk wayyyy too much about other people.


----------



## SheriV (May 13, 2015)

SheriV said:


> you mad bro?
> 
> 
> *when asked specifically if you owed me anything by someone in private, I said you didn't owe me a fucking thing*
> ...




no..I really don't have any personal info about capt..I didnt even know you him and saney all came from another site with..who else..mcgilf? until you told me
or did you forget that you told me that..ass.




and reading comprehension really isn't your fucking strong suit is it... see highlighted above


I actually said that you use the shit out of people...
and you do..keep using people... continue to hate yourself ..do whatever the fuck you want man..knock yourself out


----------



## TripleOvertime (May 13, 2015)

This is rough.  Im not one to give advice about how people should handle their business and I know I dont mean a damn thing to anyone here "bro" wise but there sure does seem to be alot of personal and sensitive info out now in this thread that isnt good for either party from what I can see.  Is this beyond going to PM's with?  Or a group message maybe with everyone that has something to say in this?  Again, feel free to ignore me as I have no standing here but it just seems this is good for nobody associated being out in the open like this.


----------



## SheriV (May 13, 2015)

idk man..idc...I got called out by sfw here..so I answered it

I dont keep sensitive info on peeps ..I definitely told sfw way to much about ME that's for fucking sure


----------



## SFW (May 13, 2015)

Smfh lol. So, im obligated to be your friend for eternity because you sent me shit that you yourself got for free?

I never used you. I traded with you. Then you insisted i dont send anything. We stopped speaking because you stalked me for weeks. Made all the females feel uncomfortable, told me how you couldnt handle it.


It got to the point where i didnt even want to log on here anymore. I had to disappear for days to avoid gear fuuled lusty advances. Lol

Point is stop airing out peoples business in pm when you should just do your fucking job and moderate. Not be a busy body, lonely, seeking sympathy from everyone.

Im done. I never scammed you or anyone. Stop whining in pm's because you cant have me. I dont want you


----------



## SFW (May 13, 2015)

P.s i never used you. You just assumed i would be your e boyfriend. Im Sorry for flirting with you. Sorry you took it all to heart. I learned a lesson. ill be more serious i guess. No more blurry peen pics in my journal. I know it eats you up when the womensis make comments on asf. Dont worry, i wont tell the ladies what you said about them in pm. 

Ms busy body blabber mouth. Please just do your damn gig and edit out noob posts on sources and stuff. Dont fucking talk about me to people, k? Ur dead to me, im dead to you. I just wanna do my journal, make polls about trannys and occasionally lhjo to a few private pics i get. Is that so much to ask? Gahhh


----------



## SheriV (May 13, 2015)

spin it however you want man


----------



## SheriV (May 13, 2015)

SFW said:


> P.s i never used you. You just assumed i would be your e boyfriend. Im Sorry for flirting with you. Sorry you took it all to heart. I learned a lesson. ill be more serious i guess. *No more blurry peen pics in my journal. I know it eats you up when the womensis make comments on asf*. Dont worry, i wont tell the ladies what you said about them in pm.
> 
> Ms busy body blabber mouth. Please just do your damn gig and edit out noob posts on sources and stuff. Dont fucking talk about me to people, k? Ur dead to me, im dead to you. I just wanna do my journal, make polls about trannys and occasionally lhjo to a few private pics i get. Is that so much to ask? Gahhh





oh ya..its tearing me up so much I talk to someone else and ignore your existence






know what I just don't get..is why its gotta be nasty with you.
you say youre done, I say fine..I dont get it but I let it go. I even feel pretty good about it until you call, txt, pm and kik me ...then turn into a hateful ass because I don't answer and tell me to go kill myself


----------



## heavyiron (May 13, 2015)

LOTS of sexual tension is this thread. LMK if I can help.......


----------



## [SIL] (May 13, 2015)

mod fight!


----------



## SFW (May 13, 2015)

I have not said boo to you in weeks. Maybe more. Ive ignored you. All im saying is, i dont think about you and yet, you talk about me to people still. Why am i on your mind so much?


----------



## OTG85 (May 13, 2015)




----------



## SFW (May 13, 2015)




----------



## [SIL] (May 13, 2015)

i just hope that my secret about my lust for occasional cock is kept safe with my fellow mods..


----------



## SFW (May 13, 2015)

That mast e from my recomp was very strong. I was telling all the girls i loved them. I love through my penis not my heart. Im sorry


----------



## [SIL] (May 13, 2015)

its ok babe


----------



## SheriV (May 13, 2015)

SFW said:


> That mast e from my recomp was very strong. I was telling all the girls i loved them. I love through my penis not my heart. Im sorry




oh..I'll freely admit I was the stupid bitch who fell for your epic emails and the saving of my pics from two yrs ago.....it was flattering in a weird way...
and sent the ancils because you were out..and prone to gyno, and sent you the test after you ASKED for it..because I offered and had plenty..

but that really sort of proves my point doesn't it


----------



## SheriV (May 13, 2015)

whats so amusing to me about it is you didn't have to work that hard..no one else has
I'll help anyone out in a pinch..and you said it yourself..everyone's seen my nudes right?! and theyre so fucking ugly why bother man?


----------



## SFW (May 13, 2015)

I think you should send saney your panties.


----------



## SheriV (May 13, 2015)

he didn't beg for them like you did, make a thread about them..then be sad because they didn't smell like anything


----------



## SFW (May 13, 2015)

Well he would likely appreciate them and not mail them back to you like i did.


----------



## SheriV (May 13, 2015)

Im sorry they didnt smell like the swamp pussy you're used to fucking


----------



## SheriV (May 13, 2015)

this has reached a comic level of absurdity...


----------



## SFW (May 13, 2015)

Your jumbo draws were not to my satisfaction. And scentless. Why no smell whatsoever? Maybe...You arent female? Maybe that surgery you had was...Reassignment? Trannys dont have a smell. im just saying.


----------



## SFW (May 13, 2015)

SFW said:


> Your jumbo draws were not to my satisfaction. And scentless. Why no smell whatsoever? Maybe...You arent female? Maybe that surgery you had was...Reassignment? Trannys dont have a smell. im just saying.



How the fuck would you know about trannys bro?


----------



## SFW (May 13, 2015)

SFW said:


> How the fuck would you know about trannys bro?


----------



## SheriV (May 13, 2015)




----------



## SheriV (May 13, 2015)

you should have held out for the vid to answer your vids..you would have gotten the answer about no scent...AND you'd have matching videographic dirt


----------



## SheriV (May 13, 2015)

SFW said:


> Your jumbo draws were not to my satisfaction. And scentless. Why no smell whatsoever? Maybe...You arent female? Maybe that surgery you had was...Reassignment? Trannys dont have a smell. im just saying.




and don't fucking lie..they were mediums..jesus


----------



## SFW (May 13, 2015)

This thread would have 29839829082 views on asf right now. What a fucking waste.


----------



## SheriV (May 13, 2015)

I hate to say it..but I agree...I wonder if admin could move it? or maybe link it?


----------



## SFW (May 13, 2015)

sorry i called you a cunt. <3


----------



## SheriV (May 13, 2015)

right now I'm pretty sure we're both bipolar...


----------



## SheriV (May 13, 2015)

SFW said:


> sorry i called you a cunt. <3




we're both insane  <3

I feel better just angrily typing..sad really...I have a fever tho so I'll probably hate you tomorrow


----------



## SFW (May 13, 2015)

SheriV said:


> I hate to say it..but I agree...I wonder if admin could move it? or maybe link it?



This should be stickied in the new members section. Many people will join just to see wtf kind of weird shit is going on here.



> I have a fever tho so I'll probably hate you tomorrow



Heavy's IMR clen gave me a fever all day yesterday and today. Its ok, fevers get you jerked and lean.


----------



## SheriV (May 13, 2015)

yeah..you're hypertensive too, probably dehydrated..posting in the forum I rep for makes it hard to ignore when I don't want it highlighted 
like some beacon that says "read me"

dick


----------



## flubber (May 13, 2015)

Its good you guys are working it out. now send me some nudes I feel left out.


----------



## s2h (May 13, 2015)

Further description of unscented panties plz?..no stains or stripes?


----------



## Saney (May 13, 2015)

Soooooo

HOw the fuck do i get some Soiled panties??? Who's Tranny cock do i gotta suck?


----------



## SheriV (May 13, 2015)

Capts


----------



## Tesla (May 13, 2015)




----------



## heckler7 (May 13, 2015)

SFW said:


> Your jumbo draws were not to my satisfaction. And scentless. Why no smell whatsoever? Maybe...You arent female? Maybe that surgery you had was...Reassignment? Trannys dont have a smell. im just saying.


Sheri sent me panties but the smelled like old balls, weird. Did you happen to send her skivvies in return that might explain it


----------



## Watson (May 14, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> Sheri sent me panties but the smelled like old balls, weird. Did you happen to send her skivvies in return that might explain it



the pair she sent me had more skid marks than pit lane after daytona.....


----------



## charley (May 14, 2015)




----------



## [SIL] (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Jersey gym rat (May 14, 2015)

Wow! This thread escalated fast as fuck and then ended with sfw and sheriv cuddling.... wtf did i just watch?! Test and E levels swinging at its fucking finest right here! 
Now both of you post new nudes your or both banned!


----------



## the_predator (May 14, 2015)

SheriV said:


> whats so amusing to me about it is you didn't have to work that hard..no one else has
> I'll help anyone out in a pinch..and you said it yourself..*everyone's seen my nudes right?!* and theyre so fucking ugly why bother man?


I'm I the only one not to get any nudes pics


----------



## heckler7 (May 14, 2015)

wheres XYZ when you need him


----------



## theCaptn' (May 15, 2015)

Well I'll be fucked off if I lose my blurry peen pics


----------



## Saney (May 15, 2015)

Blurry? My nudes were very clear and scrumptious. 

If i was sexy like SFW, i'd get a whole lot more nudes... but yea, i'm just a fat white boy


----------



## XXL (May 15, 2015)




----------



## theCaptn' (May 15, 2015)

Saney said:


> Blurry? My nudes were very clear and scrumptious.
> 
> If i was sexy like SFW, i'd get a whole lot more nudes... but yea, i'm just a fat white boy



You film fat whores in IML tshirts taking the money shot. That's nearly pay per view.


----------



## independent (May 15, 2015)

Ive been asked to delete this thread.


----------



## SFW (May 15, 2015)

Well thats gay.

I for one think this should be stickied.


----------



## Conceal30 (May 15, 2015)

#relationship goals


----------



## theCaptn' (May 15, 2015)

This is an IMF revival thread goddamit!

Where the fuck is Kos?


----------



## OTG85 (May 16, 2015)

Kos is in some camper right now getting a 14 year old kid to touch up his tattoos


----------



## SheriV (May 16, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> This is an IMF revival thread goddamit!
> 
> Where the fuck is Kos?




god I fucking hope so...


----------



## Tesla (May 16, 2015)

SFW said:


> Well thats gay.
> 
> I for one think this should be stickied.



Werd!! Sticky dis shit!!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 16, 2015)

Done!


----------



## Saney (May 16, 2015)

I ain't bang that fat IML shirt wearing whore in a while... i think i should get another video made tho... who wants to watch a video of a girl licking my asshole?


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Tesla (May 16, 2015)

Saney said:


> I ain't bang that fat IML shirt wearing whore in a while... i think i should get another video made tho... who wants to watch a video of a girl licking my asshole?



If it looks anything like Azza's cornhole then no thanks!!


----------



## OTG85 (May 16, 2015)

How did the fat chick get in that iml shirt ??? They run small Well played.


----------



## Saney (May 16, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> How did the fat chick get in that iml shirt ??? They run small Well played.



Rob sent me some XXL's... lord knows nobody who uses his products ever get big enough to wear them.. so he sent me a few, squeezed her big ass in the 2XL and busted on her face... Love at First Nut


----------



## Kazdad (May 16, 2015)

Jersey gym rat said:


> Wow! This thread escalated fast as fuck and then ended with sfw and sheriv cuddling.... wtf did i just watch?! Test and E levels swinging at its fucking finest right here!
> Now both of you post new nudes your or both banned!



HAHAHAHA, I do believe Test and E levels are at a fucking MAX. Makes for some comical shit to read while taking a shit on a 110 degree nasty portalet. Tons of fucking fun. I would not mind some panties from Sheris sexy ass hahaha. But I guess I am not a lucky one


----------



## Big Ronnie (May 16, 2015)

This is one F'ed up thread.   Lots of hate and bickering like an old married couple.  
Can't we all just get along?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 17, 2015)

Saney said:


> I ain't bang that fat IML shirt wearing whore in a while... i think i should get another video made tho... who wants to watch a video of a girl licking my asshole?



Sure. Might as well start a collection


----------



## Saney (May 17, 2015)

haha, myzle


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 19, 2015)

SFW said:


> Whats funny is, the Lonely, ugly bitch got butt hurt because i no longer speak to her. so she thought she could turn people against me.
> 
> farva she talked about you in PM to me. i know about you [xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx]
> 
> ...




lol...people still trust and confide in saney....wow

o but i am not reading all that


----------



## Ls61973 (May 19, 2015)

This is some good drama.


----------



## s2h (May 19, 2015)

Saney said:


> I ain't bang that fat IML shirt wearing whore in a while... i think i should get another video made tho... who wants to watch a video of a girl licking my asshole?




is it washed or not??..salad or a empty bowl??


----------



## Tesla (May 19, 2015)

SFW for Pres. 2016


----------



## Ls61973 (May 20, 2015)

Careful with those dingleberries. They tend to hang around.


----------



## SFW (May 20, 2015)

Why does tesla get ptsd when he sees mexicans eating with steak knives?


----------



## vortrit (Jun 5, 2015)

SFW said:


> Well thats gay.
> 
> I for one think this should be *stickied*.



Just like my Cheerios are after you blow a load on them. Thanks for that, by the way!


----------



## CG (Jun 5, 2015)

What the fuck happened lol that was an exciting 20 minute read. 


Y'all seen my cawk before, y'all gon see it again one day


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 13, 2015)

SFW said:


> Why does tesla get ptsd when he sees mexicans eating with steak knives?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 13, 2015)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol...people still trust and confide in saney....wow
> 
> o but i am not reading all that


This^^^^LOL^^^^


----------



## charley (Jul 13, 2015)

...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 13, 2015)

charley said:


> ...


----------



## charley (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## XYZ (Jul 15, 2015)

Negs for everyone and you're all fags.  GICH.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 15, 2015)

XYZ said:


> Negs for everyone and you're all fags.  GICH.


----------



## Johnm159 (Jul 17, 2015)

I am really confused by all this.... I'm not sure if this is the worst thing I've read all day or the greatest.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 19, 2015)

Johnm159 said:


> I am really confused by all this.... I'm not sure if this is the worst thing I've read all day or the greatest.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Jul 19, 2015)

Johnm159 said:


> I am really confused by all this.... I'm not sure if this is the worst thing I've read all day or the greatest.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## charley (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Johnm159 (Jul 20, 2015)

Dark Geared God said:


>


Where do you get these Mr. God... ? Lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Jul 20, 2015)

Johnm159 said:


> Where do you get these Mr. God... ? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## ROID (Jul 29, 2015)

SheriV said:


> whats so amusing to me about it is you didn't have to work that hard..no one else has
> I'll help anyone out in a pinch..and you said it yourself..everyone's seen my nudes right?! and theyre so fucking ugly why bother man?



I have not seen your nudes.

Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Intense (Jul 29, 2015)

SheriV should post booty pics to clear everything up.



edit: i'll also need awarez on these "nudez" you speak of.


----------



## charley (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## SheriV (Jul 29, 2015)

holy shit...charley never lets us down does he...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## charley (Jul 29, 2015)

SheriV said:


> holy shit...charley never lets us down does he...




.... we can see your 'Santa's little helper' outfit in the background....       ......


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 30, 2015)

charley said:


>


omg!


----------



## Intense (Jul 30, 2015)

SheriV said:


> holy shit...charley never lets us down does he...




ugh, you're so homosex.


----------



## SheriV (Jul 30, 2015)

yeup


----------



## charley (Jul 30, 2015)

SheriV said:


> yeup






........


----------

